# Larkin bottles



## Digswithstick (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi ,been quite a while since posting .Grandchild number 2 born nov. 24,working hunting fishing looking for glass and stone artifacts,so much to do so little time lol . This is the Larkin bottles group shot ,two were given to me by forum members and a third one offered to me but my wife picked up same bottle for me at a sale,thankyou though.Would enjoy seeing pictures of any others,thanks


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 15, 2009)

Larkin bottles from forum members ,thanks again


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 15, 2009)

Close up of lable


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 15, 2009)

Stopper wrong color but right type stopper i think


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 15, 2009)

Larkin milkglass


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 15, 2009)

Larkin Soap Co


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 15, 2009)

Larkin screw top


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey Rick!  Long time, no see.  Congrats on your new Grandchild!  I hope we can all get together to dig again this spring.  I had so much fun arrowhead hunting with you.  That was the best!  I'm looking for places around here to do that.  No luck yet.  
 I like your emerald Larkin bottle a lot.  I think Madpaddla had a similar or the same one.  Nice pictures.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 15, 2009)

That is a good collection of Larkin bottles Rick. Didn't know there were that many different Larkin bottles.


----------



## madman (Dec 15, 2009)

hey rick i didnt know you were looking for larkin bottles ill keep my eyes open  here a few of mine


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi Laur ,thanks for congrats.Would be great to hunt for points and dig again with you and Joe and maybe Fred and Tom could come too,i am still working on getting back in to the big dump i told you guys about maybe with any luck by spring .Thanks Warren and Mike ,thanks for posting yours Mike .


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 15, 2009)

When my Mom was a young girl ( ten or eleven years old) It would have been in the early 30's,.... Her family was so poor she had to go live with her great aunt on their farm.My mom and her brother had to do the farm work and so forth, but the great aunt sold parakeets, and Larkin soap products for extra cash...My mom said she had an attached room just for that. Oh, and the kids sold Cloverine salve door to door too.[]                                                                Joe


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 15, 2009)

There was a Larkin warehouse/depot in Peoria back in the day, so their bottles show up pretty regularly around here. I have a few not pictured that i may round up and post if I remember. They are pretty interesting as far as post-toc cosmetics/soaps go.

 I have one almost identical to the center bottle posted by madman that has a sweet birdswing in it, separated diagonally (due to cooling and cavity expansion issues) but not broken or missing glass as far as I can tell.


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 16, 2009)

Everytime I think I have them all another one pops up...these are all Larkin's


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 16, 2009)

big ones too!


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 16, 2009)

medium sizes
 I don't know why I started collecting them....but I've never seen more varients in any other bottle or product


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, privvydigger that is a serious Larkin collection ! Have you counted how many variants you have ?Thanks for posting those !Antiquenut i have a green slick like yours too minus the top ,no Larkin marks so i am not sure it is,the clear one i posted with lable has no Larkin embossing either.


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 16, 2009)

I have so many & I know everyone I have says Larkin, Larkin Soap, Larkin Soap Co. and so on and so forth.  The Large round one is the rarest I believe...well maybe one of the earliestoldest.  The whole Larkin story is online and believe it or not some famous architect built homes for them.  Looks like the shelf needs a dusting so maybe I'll take them out, line em up for a pic.  Who else is collecting these.... the new guy?
 I'd be more than happy to get rid of a few old ones I have in doubles.


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 16, 2009)

I would be interested in trading for or buying any doubles you want to part with. I believe we have already done some trading(coal tag) .Would definitely like to see a line up ,thanks


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 16, 2009)

oh thats right......I'll get a few out I know I have doubles out and get a pic on...
 Did you notice there are only two maybe three aqua Larkins most are clear?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 16, 2009)

I've seen many, many Larkin bottles, being adjacent to Buffalo NY,...but I don't think I've ever seen so many in one group! Heckuva bunch of Larkins there privvydigger, how long did it take to amass those?[8|]                                                                    Joe


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 16, 2009)

Did not notice that about the aqua(except that i had not found any)  until you mentioned it,wonder why that is ?


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 16, 2009)

here's some traders or you can buy which ever you prefer
 The big one 8.25'' is mint just minimal staining.  The largest I ever found. All are no chips,cracks or dinks.  Just haze and staining.  All are embossed
 Hey digs, there all from coalcracker country....Can't confirm but most probably one of these bottles was used by a mollie maguire and all used by hard workin coal miners and their kin.  
 When the wind blows..........


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 16, 2009)

forgot the pic


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok the last one was a bad attempt at a line up of big ones
 here's the traders


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 16, 2009)

6 years how long or how much is that in dirt years


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 16, 2009)

Privvydigger,i would be interested in all of them except second from left ,ithink i have that one not sure though.Shoot me a pm with want you might want in trade or  a price ,thanks much


----------



## madman (Dec 18, 2009)

2 MORE


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 18, 2009)

thats a new varient on the left to me


----------

